# Health insurance



## sjmontano (Apr 10, 2017)

Does anyone have experience with private health insurance from Morgan Price? My wife and I are moving to Portugal later this year and we have a quote from them that looks good but I know nothing about them. I appreciate the help.
Thanks


----------



## Bocadinho (Apr 7, 2017)

Do you have any particular reason for choosing "expat" insurance? If you will be living in Portugal, you will find it most convenient to use the same insurance that others in Portugal use. Allianz, Medis, Advancecare...


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

If you are a portugal citizen, you might not have to pay, I think. I have a Citizen Card (Portugal).. Cartão do Cidadão. In the back of the card shown: utente de saude health no.


----------



## sjmontano (Apr 10, 2017)

My wife is Portuguese I am an American. I am 62 and she is 60. Family in Aveiro told us that we couldn't buy insurance after age 55 so I didn't look in Portugal. I don't know if we qualify for the national health care system or not - based on everything i've read - we don't. We will be there in August so I have some time but it's confusing. I'll look at the ones suggested. Thanks for the info.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You might consider joining AFPOP who should be able to give you accurate & up to date advice AND put you in touch with the best insurance deals but for what it's worth, I think your (Portuguese) wife should be entitled to the more or less free cover that any Portuguese person gets & you may well be entitled to the same as her spouse.


----------



## Bocadinho (Apr 7, 2017)

Agree that when you become residents you will be entitled to free health care. Medical care is generally excellent. However the wait for non-emergency procedures and specialist appointments, as well as access to particular doctors and hospitals, makes private health insurance worth it for many. Policies with varying degrees of coverage are available after 60, you can check simulators for the various companies online, or go through an agent. 

I believe AFPOP, an expat service company, uses only one particular insurance broker that writes policies for one particular insurance company. Travelling Man, is this correct?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Bocadinho said:


> Do you have any particular reason for choosing "expat" insurance? If you will be living in Portugal, you will find it most convenient to use the same insurance that others in Portugal use. Allianz, Medis, Advancecare...


If you live in Portugal and are UNDER THE AGE OF 60 getting medical insurance is not a problem. However over that it is a NIGHTMARE and almost impossible.


----------



## sjmontano (Apr 10, 2017)

travelling-man said:


> You might consider joining AFPOP who should be able to give you accurate & up to date advice AND put you in touch with the best insurance deals but for what it's worth, I think your (Portuguese) wife should be entitled to the more or less free cover that any Portuguese person gets & you may well be entitled to the same as her spouse.


Good information - thanks. What is AFPOP and how do I join?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

sjmontano said:


> Good information - thanks. What is AFPOP and how do I join?


afpop specialises in providing a comprehensive range of information services and support to foreign residents and visitors to Portugal. We can assist in keeping you up-to-date with new and existing legislation, along with social events for all of our members. 

afpop: afpop, expats society, Algarve, Portugal society

All explained here


----------



## Bocadinho (Apr 7, 2017)

Medis, popular health insurance in Portugal, offers its "Vintage" policy to those enrolling at age 55-75.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I seriously looked into Médis through Millennium Bank. Doesn't cover you after your 65th birthday. Their travel prepaid card carries travel insurance which finishes on your 70th birthday.


----------



## TaviraLen (Apr 12, 2017)

In the information pages about Medis on the Millennium site, it clearly says that the two first insurance alternatives have no stop at a certain age as long as the insurance was taken out before the age of 55, and that the same goes for the third alternative as long as the insurance was taken out before the age of 65:
Idades limite de subscrição e permanência
Opção 1 e Opção 2
A idade limite de subscrição é 64 anos;
A idade termo de permanência no Seguro é 65 anos mas, se a subscrição for feita antes dos 55 anos, não haverá limite de permanência.
Opção 3
A idade limite de subscrição é 64 anos;
Não tem idade limite de permanência.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes Len you can join up to but not including your 65th birthday.

They also do a Medis Vintage and Vintage plus.
https://ind.millenniumbcp.pt/pt/Particulares/insurance/Pages/medis_vintage.aspx

dades Limite de Subscrição e Permanência

As opções Médis Vintage e Médis Vintage Plus podem ser subscritas entre os 55 e os 75 anos de idade da Pessoa Segura, não tendo idade limite de permanência.


----------

